# Leaking solenoid assembly



## Techno (Feb 29, 2020)

Hey guys,

I have a leak from my machine

Iv drawn a box where it's leaking from

What's most likely causing this? O ring or the actual plastic piece

And can I buy this piece as a spare part anywhere

Thanks in advance


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Sage (aka Breville in much of the rest of the world) spares are tough to get in the UK. Some folks have had luck with ordering them from the service centre in Australia, but postage will be high and delivery times long.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It looks like the usual O ring seal. Pull the clip out. Take care not strain and crack the plastic. Measure the O ring and replace it. Silicon rubber and the correct size will be a tiny bit smaller than that. They swell over time. Clean off the scale as well. A bit of descaler on a rag should do that. Maybe scrape with a cocktail stick etc but don't damage the surfaces. The best guide on size is the thickness - that gets the right group. Then diameters. It should be easy to sort which ones that way. All O rings with the same type of clip are likely to be the same. Not many different sizes are used.

What machine is it? If one has gone now could well be the time to replace all of them. It's possible to buy complete kits here

http://outwestcoffee.com.au/

Costs are low but may take up to 2 weeks to arrive.  You'll probably be hit with a vat bill from customs now but it wont be much. The cost was under the £15 limit. That's gone now. Maybe replace as I suggested and order a kit. If you search Breville "machine number" you may find sizes on the web but stick to silicone rubber. By machine number I mean the model number. Or sort them yourself as I suggested.

The kit includes a spare clip - handy if one is dropped and lost in the machine. Make sure you don't drop it. Small electronics type needle nosed pliers are a good idea. Once these sealing joints are undone for any reason it's best to replace the O ring.

Sage can fix of course and if you go down that root I would want all done. Coffee classics may work on them out of warrantee. Not sure. Sending it to them is cheaper than having an engineer call. There rates for travelling though according to what I was told were less than I expected. I just asked out of curiosity. I had some warrantee work done out of warrantee as I had mentioned that I might have a problem but not sure while it was in warrantee. A grinder fault on a BE. Might have been down to me as well.


----------



## Techno (Feb 29, 2020)

ajohn said:


> It looks like the usual O ring seal. Pull the clip out. Take care not strain and crack the plastic. Measure the O ring and replace it. Silicon rubber and the correct size will be a tiny bit smaller than that. They swell over time. Clean off the scale as well. A bit of descaler on a rag should do that. Maybe scrape with a cocktail stick etc but don't damage the surfaces. The best guide on size is the thickness - that gets the right group. Then diameters. It should be easy to sort which ones that way. All O rings with the same type of clip are likely to be the same. Not many different sizes are used.
> What machine is it? If one has gone now could well be the time to replace all of them. It's possible to buy complete kits here
> http://outwestcoffee.com.au/
> Costs are low but may take up to 2 weeks to arrive.  You'll probably be hit with a vat bill from customs now but it wont be much. The cost was under the £15 limit. That's gone now. Maybe replace as I suggested and order a kit. If you search Breville "machine number" you may find sizes on the web but stick to silicone rubber. By machine number I mean the model number. Or sort them yourself as I suggested.
> ...


Thanks for the detailed reply
I'll out the Australian website you mentioned


----------

